# Night of nights - QSO KPH.



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I was first licenced as an amateur radio operator in 1979 before I went to sea. I have held an amateur licence ever since.

Like many involved professionally in radio, I have not been that active on the amateur bands of late. I still have a good amateur station, and like to run a rx in the background, but I rarely transmit on the amateur bands. I should flash up the paddle and have some CW QSOs, I know.... 

The Maritime Radio Historical Society in the US have done a fantastic job of keeping the KPH Coast Radio Station on the air. I don't agree with everything they do (like maintaining the fiction that they QSO actual ships at sea...) but you have to admire their enthusiasm. 

Keeping a major Coast Station on the air is a formidable task for a group of volunteers. 

Tomorrow is the "night of nights", the annual event marking the end of commercial marine CW in the US.

It starts at 0001Z.

It is well worth a listen, and if you are a ham, you can call back on 20 or 40m.

More details here:

http://http://www.radiomarine.org/


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

KPH is QSA 3 QRK 4 on 22 and 17 MHz here in Oz now.


----------

